# Goodbye Tails



## katails (Feb 21, 2013)

You were my first kitty. You kept me company while I was on my own for the first time. I miss you a lot and it's taken me over a month to even be able to write this. You started getting sick in December and I tried by best to help you. We were scared and it felt like I was torturing you every time we had to take a visit to the vet. I'm sorry but I couldn't let you leave me that easily. I keep thinking you were too special to live with me forever but some times I thought about what you would be like when I had kids or moved into a nicer place. I truly knew you were a special kitty and I am so grateful to have had you in my life, even if it was only for a year. I will never ever forget you baby.





































I loved taking your pictures you were such a beautiful kitty.

I talked to you on the last night you were with me. I told you to go if you needed to and that I would be fine. I didn't want to hurt you any longer. That day at the vet you had fluid in you abdomen and the vet was going to test you for FIP. I was optimistic but I couldn't let you live in pain any longer. I woke up the next morning and saw you in and out of consciousness you were unable to move and lifting you head up and it was just falling down. For one last time you moved your struggling body in between me and your daddy and laid down for the last time and then you let go. You were strong but FIP took you before we even were positive you had it. I wasn't ready to loose you but I'm sure your loving spirit will take you on many journeys because you were just too perfect to only live one time in one body that failed you.


----------



## katails (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are the pictures of my baby. I tried too add them but they didn't work the first time.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you in sympathy. It's so hard to go through this, i know. He was very beautiful and I can tell how much you loved him. He crossed the rainbow bridge snuggled with the two people who loved him the most. I'm sure he felt that was the best place for him to pass. He will always live in your heart. Hugs for you and his daddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I hate FIP. It takes pretty much any kitty that has it and its such a painful way to go, too. I am so very sorry that your sweet baby had to go through that and that you lost him so soon. 

He's healthy and happy and waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

mumof7kitties said:


> I hate FIP.


^Me too. It's a horrible disease for kitty and leaves a pet parent feeling so helpless.

Tails took his journey to the bridge feeling the love of the people he had to leave temporarily behind.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful kitty he was - and he will always be in your heart.


----------



## katails (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Tails is always living in my heart and memories. I'll never forget him. 

FIP is terrible it changed my life. 

I took in a stray cat I found starving outside in December before i knew Tails was sick. So I am hoping she doesn't get sick. I know some say it's not contagious but there's a lot of different opinions on what causes FIP.
It's scary and I hope that one day they can find a cure for it. It's so hard to watch your cat go through something and not have any idea what it is until it's too late. I was not prepared to let him go so soon I was so hopefully one day the vet would say he had something specific. It didn't happen until the day after I had to put him to sleep.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also teared up reading that, so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh tears for sure..my heart goes out to you and your family and pray peace in your heart through time of grieving...Tails has made an impact on many lives through this post alone...hugs from my house to yours and may peace be in your heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. We fight for those we love.


----------



## KittyWitty4 (Apr 16, 2013)

We also lost a cat to FIP. She was diagnosed in December and died in January. The fluid came so fast and there was nothing we could do. It was hard to see the light and spunk still in her eyes but her body just couldn't keep up. She passed at home with my husband while I was away. I too, told her often if she had to go, just let go. She finally did and it was so hard. I miss her everyday, but take comfort in knowing she's not in pain anymore and wherever she is, she's healthy again. She's with me in my heart. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. FIP is a horrible disease and I know your pain all too well. I hope you find some comfort in knowing your kitty and my kitty are probably at the rainbow bridge playing and frolicking in the sun waiting for us!


----------

